# Nervous and excited!



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

There is a UKC show here on Sunday, and my friend talked me into entering Trev into the altered class. Since he's an oversized mini, (17" last I checked.) I had to put him as a standard. Boy he is going to look silly if there are more than just him! It's going to be tall tall tall and then "oh what is that?!" haha well we will have fun anyways. He needs the practice stacking and being examined too. I'm nervous, this will be my first time handling. But I have a nice dog, I'll just let him do the work.  Any tips for practicing gaiting in the next few days? He holds his tail well, but tends to let his head drop a little bit.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

We had a little informal training session tonight and I took a video of one go around. He's lagging behind a bit, he was getting hot and tired. I find he does better without me holding the lead really tight...if I lightly pop it up a couple times then let it be a bit loose he holds his head up better and doesn't try to grab the lead as much or start galumphing. Please excuse my condition, I just came home from work and am covered in dog hair and who knows what else. And I did answer my sister's questions! You just can't hear me. 

His attitude is so cute..."not sure why we are trotting up and down the yard, but you have cat food so whatevs!"


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Hold the leash in your left hand, palm down. Keep a treat (small and aromatic) in your right hand, around waist high. Let your pup smell the treat, then return your hand to your waist. Start walking while providing some visibility to the treat to hold your pups attention. Once you have a few strides walking, you can slowing increase to a trot until your pup has extension with each stride. If your pup looks distracted, remember to wave the treat to keep his attention on you. Use the treat as you reverse the pup to go into a free stack, keeping it at minimum waist high but probaby closer to chest high for the stack so that your pup is heads up.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

he looks lovely!!! Good luck to you two! have someone take pictures. I want to see pics!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Marcoislandmom said:


> Hold the leash in your left hand, palm down. Keep a treat (small and aromatic) in your right hand, around waist high. Let your pup smell the treat, then return your hand to your waist. Start walking while providing some visibility to the treat to hold your pups attention. Once you have a few strides walking, you can slowing increase to a trot until your pup has extension with each stride. If your pup looks distracted, remember to wave the treat to keep his attention on you. Use the treat as you reverse the pup to go into a free stack, keeping it at minimum waist high but probaby closer to chest high for the stack so that your pup is heads up.


 Thank you so much! We'll do that tonight. I'm not allowed to bait in the ukc ring (Although it depends on the judge.) but I can certainly do that at home! 

Thanks MamaTiff...hopefully the friend I'm going with won't be showing at that time and she can get some photos.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He sure is pretty and moved really nicely. Have fun! Most people in UKC don't use treats, by the way.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

outwest said:


> He sure is pretty and moved really nicely. Have fun! Most people in UKC don't use treats, by the way.


 Thank you.  Yeah that's what I was reading. I decided to use some treats to train him a little but I'll phase them out tonight. He doesn't really need much training, he does ok on his own. It's not like I'm trying to show him "for real", we just want to practice for our grooming comp and have fun.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

We did it! Trev was the only one in his class so of course we got best male and first. Next we are competing for altered Best in Show. The judge said he was a pretty boy, I'm not sure if she objected to his size or not. If she did she didn't show it. I did pretty good I guess...a couple of times I got him going a bit too fast but caught myself. I really like how chill it is. The judge told me exactly what she wanted me to do so I didn't get confused lol!!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Trev took bis altered!! We were up against a maltese, dandie dinmont terrier, gsp, and golden retriever. Trev is a natural...me, not so much haha! If he could trot himself around the ring he would probably look better lol!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations! Way to Go Trev and Mom!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Way to go guys!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/20644-couple-pictures-trevs-show-today.html#post250775

There are some pictures of our day in a new thread here...


----------

